# Howrse.com (Online game) Thread!



## Dapplepony (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey y'all!  Updates will go here someday....



Welcome to the official Howrse.com thread, where we chat about breeding, showing, genetics, and more! 

Howrse.com is an online game all about breeding the best of your breed. Genetics, inborn skills, and excellence stars all contribute to a great foal. You can also buy (with real money) passes which allow you to buy bonus items, like Golden Apples, which let you change your horse to user submitted coats.

Site link: http://www.howrse.com/


----------



## EventerGirl98 (May 16, 2012)

I love howrse!
I'm on the AU version as, ThoroughbredGirl. I'm also on the CA version as projectpony♥.
On the AU version i'm a TB breeder, and we have 5* Thoroughbreds.


----------



## Fierlin (Jun 14, 2012)

I now have howrse too.  I'm only 10 days seniority though, but getting into the swing of things. My best horse has a nice collection of cups


----------

